
After Bone Marrow Transplant, Man’s Semen Contains Only Donor’s DNA - yanko
https://futurism.com/neoscope/bone-marrow-transplant-semen-only-donors-dna
======
singularity2001
Only because the seamen contains no sperm. The germline is unaffected by
marrow transplants

~~~
rgrs
whose DNA will the kid have?

~~~
krageon
The sperm is what makes the child (along with the egg, obviously), which is
what is meant by "the germline is unaffected". Thus, the child will have the
DNA of the mother and the father. The donor doesn't really factor in to that
story. Given the generally separate nature of testicles, it would be really
surprising if that wasn't the case.

------
travbrack
So does this mean his skin, hair, nails, etc now grow with the donor's
characteristics?

~~~
Epskampie
Well, for the hair, no, as the article says:

> Samples of his chest and head hair, meanwhile, show only Long’s DNA.

------
jangid
This is going to be a legal nightmare in near future.

~~~
londons_explore
Only for those accused with bone marrow transplants.

~~~
tinus_hn
No, only for bone marrow donors. If the recipient commits a crime the donor
will be the suspect.

~~~
krageon
As was said elsewhere in the comments approximate five hours before this:

> Samples of his chest and head hair, meanwhile, show only Long’s DNA.

~~~
tinus_hn
So the donor better hope the evidence the police happens to find is hair, not
sperm.

